# New Head Unit, No Power?



## audioslavery (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey guys, I just got finished putting together my new head unit (Kenwood KIV-700). I attached just the 3 main power/ground wires (Red, Yellow, Black) and yet when I power the car, I get no signs of life from my head unit. 

I want to diagnose it myself, if I get a multimeter, what should I be looking for? I checked every fuse related to the stereo, I'm not sure if there are any other fuses that might be responsible though.

Thanks


----------



## Volenti (Feb 17, 2010)

Check for 12v (or comething close to 12v) on both the yellow and red wires using the chassis of the stereo as a ground with the plug plugged in and the acc of the car on.

For starters.


----------



## audioslavery (Jun 2, 2010)

Okay so anyone that can give me some advice on where to turn next I'd appreciate it! 

I found the blown fuse (I think there'd only be 1 right?)

It was the accessory fuse, I promptly replaced it, hooked everything back up and BAM... still no signs of life out of the radio! asdfghjkl

Any idea what it could be now? I even bought those wire caps to make my connections easy enough for a retard to do and yet I'm still not getting anything from the radio. I doubt my harness is bad because it still managed to blow a fuse when connected.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Are you getting anything when you put it on radio vs. a cd?


----------



## audioslavery (Jun 2, 2010)

Okay so,

1. Head unit WORKS, tested it and it does power up with an outside source. 
2. Checked ALL fuses, found 1 that was broken, 95% sure that all fuses are in and working!
3. Factory radio DOES NOT WORK when hooked up.

I even checked the 40amp-60amp fuses. Took it to a shop and they offered to fix it for about $80, but I'm sure I'll figure this out soon. 

Any more advice? Is it probable that I missed a fuse, I pretty much checked everything! yargh


----------



## jtavrisov (Jul 5, 2010)

Did you check the fuse on the Head unit?


----------



## audioslavery (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeah, that one is fine, my OEM head unit doesn't work either so it's something in the electrical.


----------



## jtavrisov (Jul 5, 2010)

Did you put the DMM to the various wires yet?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

maybe a direct short = short circuit or power connected to ground


----------



## audioslavery (Jun 2, 2010)

I just borrowed my buddy's junkie Analog multimeter, I'm assuming that I should set it to AC and 10v. I tested Ground and Yellow power cable. It just flicked all the way over past a reading. 

When I switch it to 50, it went about 1/4 of the way.

The fuses look a tad burned on the sides but I doubt that means much right? They aren't blown.


----------



## jtavrisov (Jul 5, 2010)

Im no expert but I'm pretty sure those wires are supposed to be 12v. So past a 10v reading and a quarter of a 50 sound about right. 

Have you tried just connecting power/ground and keeping everything else disconnected.


I would also replace that fuse if it looks burnt. Sometimes they look intact but are actually blown.


----------



## passtim (Sep 30, 2009)

Why did you set the AMM to AC when it should be on DC?


----------

